# Johnson is a Mav?



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Various boards and media from both Indiana and Dallas has reported that Armstrong was sent to Indiana for Anthony Johnson. The trade will be done monday and there could be more players involved but nobody that more important other than these two.


----------



## New Jazzy Nets (Jan 25, 2006)

isnt Armstrong a FA? Did they sign him?


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

I highly doubt that. Anthony Johnson is Indiana's best PG.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm having a look at other forums, apparently it is being reported on Channel 11 (Gina Miller?)


If this is true, this is AWESOME. Anthony Johnson has some talent.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

He's 32 but still has the ability to turn it on, i really like this trade. I remember him going off vs the Nets great game, i guess Terry is going to play the 2 a lot.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Channel 11 said that Armstrong was the one that told them that he was traded to Indiana.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Did he say who? He's also decent at making 3pts.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn I have to close my eyes when Johnson is on the court. He's talented but its not pretty.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Yea but he is still a better player than Armstrong.


----------



## BootyKing (Apr 7, 2005)

If thats true, then its a very one sided trade. Armstrong is preety much done. Good for Dallas.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

This gives me a more solid reason of why they made this trade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'll believe it when I see it. Johnson was one of the Pacer's MVPs last season, and to believe he was traded for DA? :whatever:


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Don't like the trade. I mean I agree it was an upgrade, but I'd really have preferred to sign DA for a last year and then make him an assistant coach. Now I guess Indy has dibs on him as far as coaching goes.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I read someone else speculating, but it was along the lines of this

Indiana is trying to get under the luxury tax, so they sign DA to a non-guaranteed contract. Then he becomes a FA again and we sign him to an Assistant Coach Role


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Saw Gina Miller on Channel 11 if anyone needs confirmation, word of the trade came from DA's mouth suposedly.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Saw Gina Miller on Channel 11 if anyone needs confirmation, word of the trade came from DA's mouth suposedly.


Thanks for the info, i don't think we need a link if the man says he is going to be traded to the Pacers.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Why wasn't this all in one trade then?


----------



## TheSouth817 (May 12, 2006)

http://www.indystar.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20060723/SPORTS04/607230459

Seems like a good deal for the Mavs. Yea AJ's decision makin isnt the best, but im guessin he's comin in as a back-up. He had that 40 point game against the Nets in the playoffs. Not bad for a back-up if you ask me. :headbang:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

I don't like giving up Powell, but hopefully Anthony Johnson has a good effect.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Now we can sign Pops


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Now we can sign Pops


Pops? Reggie Evans [Enters]...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Reggie will goto Denver, if he comes here I think we'd become the ULTIMATE favorites to win a title since we'd be getting a REAL PF to back up Dirk


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

M F F L said:


> Reggie will goto Denver, if he comes here I think we'd become the ULTIMATE favorites to win a title since we'd be getting a REAL PF to back up Dirk


He would play come center also, less mins for Diop is always good in my book.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

t1no said:


> He would play come center also, less mins for Diop is always good in my book.


I think your selling Diop a little short. Yes, he has no offensive game but then again, does Erick Dampier? 

Diop is an actual defensive prescence who will come in and block two shots while fouling out. I think this year we see an improvement, more endurance but (hopefully) more basketball smarts. He needs to be able to time he jumps. He was second in the league in blocks per 48 minutes and he is a pretty good offensive rebounder.

His offensive game is disgusting though, if he could consistently hit a 6-8 foot jumpshot then he would get more playing time.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Tersk said:


> I think your selling Diop a little short. Yes, he has no offensive game but then again, does Erick Dampier?
> 
> Diop is an actual defensive prescence who will come in and block two shots while fouling out. I think this year we see an improvement, more endurance but (hopefully) more basketball smarts. He needs to be able to time he jumps. He was second in the league in blocks per 48 minutes and he is a pretty good offensive rebounder.
> 
> His offensive game is disgusting though, if he could consistently hit a 6-8 foot jumpshot then he would get more playing time.


Diop is still young and will improve for sure but i don't think he should average over 20+ minutes just yet, with Evans in the Mavericks we can go small or big so that's always a good thing. Evan is more talented and he's only 26 (almost in prime for a big guy) so i think him getting more minutes than Diop is reasonable.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

I really have no idea why t1no is a Mavs fan. Though I agree aquiring Evans would be great, he should play only when Dirk is not on the floor or possibly if we're in foul trouble with our Centers. Of course that shouldn't be a problem considering between DJ, Pavel, Diop, and Damp we have 24 fouls.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> I really have no idea why t1no is a Mavs fan. Though I agree aquiring Evans would be great, he should play only when Dirk is not on the floor or possibly if we're in foul trouble with our Centers. Of course that shouldn't be a problem considering between DJ, Pavel, Diop, and Damp we have 24 fouls.


You are starting to annoy me, did you read my whole post? Reggie Evans is more talented, he's a better player and he's in his prime so it's reasonable that he will take some minutes away from Diop. You must think the Mavericks are perfect and every Mavericks players are going to be HOFers? You sir are delusional, you are always the one not agreeing with what i post and then you send me a pm saying "do you have a problem with me" what a joke.

"he should play only when Dirk is not on the floor or possibly if we're in foul trouble with our Centers." Do you really think he will agree to that? Playing 10-15 minutes a game?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jesus dude. All I did was say that I don't think Evans will be needed to play Center seeing as we have 4 of them.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Jesus dude. All I did was say that I don't think Evans will be needed to play Center seeing as we have 4 of them.


"I really have no idea why t1no is a Mavs fan." I can't believe you missed that part. LOL i was right you are delusional.

and all i said was Diop shouldn't average 20+ minutes just yet, because of that you have no idea why i am a Mavs fan? not saying i don't like him, i just think with Evans in the Mavericks we could play small and faster.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

To heck with Evans. Let him stay in Denver. I don't wany any part of him. I like Diop and he has promise under solid coaching and he'll develop and be better next season. I also would have liked to keep Marshall but that's alright. We can sign Pops which I wanted them to do anyway.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, we've got 2 PFs, no need for a third, though Evans is better than Cro.

And t1no, I was just saying you don't seem to like any of the Mavericks, nothign more.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Gambino said:


> To heck with Evans. Let him stay in Denver. I don't wany any part of him. I like Diop and he has promise under solid coaching and he'll develop and be better next season. I also would have liked to keep Marshall but that's alright. We can sign Pops which I wanted them to do anyway.


Diop is future center but we need Evans so we can guard small centers or PFs like Duncan or Diaw.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Evans would be a very good signing imo. Cro is very injury prone and you cant ever have enough bigs. Hes a great rebounder and all hustle. He is also a little underrated on his offense.He wouldnt be a backup center but he would be useful in many situations. You can use dirk and evans as a nice combo. One(dirk) is good on offense, the other(evans) would grab all the loose balls and rebound almost all the misses.That same strategy can work with cro and evans on the floor too(though not as effective dirk is a much better shooter).


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> Diop is future center but we need Evans so we can guard small centers or PFs like Duncan or Diaw.


I wouldnt say duncan because thats too big of a job for him. But he can definitely guard smaller/quicker forwards like diaw. He would be pretty good to use if the other team decides to go with a small lineup.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Now back on topic.
Simply put,Aj was a steal.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Great.. More of our undraftees go to Indiana.. thats just peachy, but this trade favors us. I wanted to see Powell back next year, because he has improved a lot, shows the summer league. So, I guess it all works out, because the Marquis trade didnt favor us, but this does.. so its square


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> I wouldnt say duncan because thats too big of a job for him. But he can definitely guard smaller/quicker forwards like diaw. He would be pretty good to use if the other team decides to go with a small lineup.


nono he did GREAT against Duncan 2 years ago when he was still in the Sonics.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Now back on topic.
> Simply put,Aj was a steal.


Yea i agree, good trade for us.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Just realized...this means bad, bad things for the development of Devin Harris...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> nono he did GREAT against Duncan 2 years ago when he was still in the Sonics.


Well i dont remember!:curse:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Just realized...this means bad, bad things for the development of Devin Harris...


Whats our depth chart so far?
I think it might look like this(note:i dont know the full roster ) :
Harris/AJ
Terry/Buckner
Howard/Stack
Dirk/Cro
Diop/Damp/Mbenga/Podkolzin


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Whats our depth chart so far?
> I think it might look like this(note:i dont know the full roster ) :
> Harris/AJ
> Terry/Buckner
> ...


PG - Terry/Harris/Johnson
SG - Buckner/Terry/Stackhouse/Johnson
SF - Howard/Stackhouse/Buckner
PF - Dirk/Cro/Whoever we sign
C - Dampier/Diop/Mbenga

I don't see AJ getting a lot of minutes unless someone gets injured, i really want to see Harris getting more minutes so he can improve.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

The only way this deal doesn't hurt Devin Harris is if JET plays the 2 guard full time, which I don't see happening because we need Buck in the starting lineup.

Playing the Pacers should be ridiculous fun next season, just imagine possibly playing a lineup where 4 of the 5 players on the floor are former Mavs...


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

Did you all forget that Ager is on the team?

Buckner starting at the 2? I doubt that. We might see harris and terry start but that would be a small backcourt.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

t1no said:


> nono he did GREAT against Duncan 2 years ago when he was still in the Sonics.


fool's gold. Duncan would abuse him.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnie said he expected Buckner to start and I do too.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I think we will be going with our 2 PG backcourt. There small and it hurts our defense, but it is very effective on offense especially if Harris learn to control himself. Aj will get his minutes. Buckner and Ager will get theirs too.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Stick to defense and start Buckner imo.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

It's Damp/Dirk/Josh/Stack/Terry. 


That's the way it needs to be. Good size at every position, every player is perfect for their position...I don't want that small backcourt, of Buckner starting.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> It's Damp/Dirk/Josh/Stack/Terry.
> 
> 
> That's the way it needs to be. Good size at every position, every player is perfect for their position...I don't want that small backcourt, of Buckner starting.


But Stack is not very effective when starting, remember what happen when he started for a few games during the season last year? He said it himself, he is more effective from the bench.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Yea he's better bench thats why he's the captain of the bench. He's in charge and get to take his shot when he wants.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> Stick to defense and start Buckner imo.


Yep, that's what worked last season with Griff. It should work even better this season, considering Buck's supposedly an upgrade to Griff.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Yep, that's what worked last season with Griff. It should work even better this season, considering Buck's supposedly an upgrade to Griff.


Yea i seriously think that if we used the line up we had during the season last year then maybe we could have had a better chance to win in the finals.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure about that, Griff's not nearly quick enough for Wade. I've heard several times though that if we'd had Buckner in the Finals we could be looking at a new NBA Champion.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Devin is your PG of the future, and there is no way Johnson will steal his minutes, Terry will play signifigantly at the 2. Dont foget what Harris did against SA in the playoffs, he showed that if you give him the minutes he will give you quality play. He is also one of the fastest players in the league and his penetrating ability will only help Dirk and Terry get more open looks, I think you have to start him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> Devin is your PG of the future, and there is no way Johnson will steal his minutes, Terry will play signifigantly at the 2. Dont foget what Harris did against SA in the playoffs, he showed that if you give him the minutes he will give you quality play. He is also one of the fastest players in the league and his penetrating ability will only help Dirk and Terry get more open looks, I think you have to start him.


He had one good game against the Spurs then went to sleep in the other games. I don't understand Harris, sometimes he is very aggressive and sometimes he is scared to attack the paint, i think it's because he tries to listen to AJ too much that sometimes he's not sure what to do. AJ just needs to let him play and let him do what he does best and that's attack the paint, seriously i don't think anybody can guard Harris when he feels like going in the paint.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Good move...adding Johnson and Buckner was a decent way to try and recover from losing Daniels and Griffin. I'd bet that Dallas will start a Harris/Terry backcourt.

PG: Devin Harris...Anthony Johnson
SG: Jason Terry...Greg Buckner...Maurice Ager
SF: Josh Howard...Jerry Stackhouse
PF: Dirk Nowitzki...Austin Croshere
C: Erick Dampier...DeSagana Diop...Didier Ilunga-Mbenga...Pavel Podkolzin

I still think they need another big body...Reggie Evans or Lorenzen Wright would help.


----------



## TheSouth817 (May 12, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> Not sure about that, Griff's not nearly quick enough for Wade. I've heard several times though that if we'd had Buckner in the Finals we could be looking at a new NBA Champion.


I don't think that's true. Wade was just on fire and it didn't really matter who was guarding him. Gotta give the guy his credit even though it's hard to. The fact of the matter is, is if the Mavs woulda just made their open shots and not choked, they woulda been champs. (yes i'm a Mavs fan, but i also speak the truth.)

As for the people that think the Daniels/Croshere trade wasn't a good trade for the Mavs, i gotta disagree. True, Daniels has more talent handling the ball, and a lot more potential, considering Croshere is already in his 30's, but you saw how, in Avery's system, Daniels wasn't getting much playing time, and when he was on the court, he was usually making boneheaded plays, so losing him isn't much of a loss.

But adding Croshere fills a need that we had. I know when i saw Van Horn in the game i just wanted to close my eyes and open them back up 5 minutes later when i thought he was back on the bench. Van Horn was nothing but a liability on the court. No defense, hardly any offense, stupid mistakes, injury prone, believe me, we're better off without him. Pacer fans speak highly of Croshere as a hard working, hustling player, something that Van Horn wasnt. Croshere is a streaky shooter like Van Horn, but also more consistant. So we picked up a good back-up for Dirk.

Just another thing i want to add; I've heard that the Pacers might waive Powell, or Marshall, or even both of them. Trading A.J. was just the Pacers tryin to dump some salary. I'll look around and try to find a link.

EDIT: Here's a link. check towards the bottom of the story.
http://www.dfw.com/mld/dfw/sports/15106787.htm


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

TheSouth817 said:


> Croshere is a streaky shooter like Van Horn


He's not exactly a streaker shooter. His shot is rarely very off. Unless he's really on fire, he's not going to force shots, and he'll basically just take open or near-open jumpers. Otherwise, you described him well. I hope you guys enjoy our two most reliable players. I will, on the Mavs' path to a championship this year.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Pacers Fan said:


> He's not exactly a streaker shooter. His shot is rarely very off. Unless he's really on fire, he's not going to force shots, and he'll basically just take open or near-open jumpers. Otherwise, you described him well. I hope you guys enjoy our two most reliable players. I will, on the Mavs' path to a championship this year.


Thank You.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I like this trade. 
While we will miss DA leadership and spark off the bench, AJ will be more productive with his minutes and I won't have to cringe everytime DA takes a shot. *ugly* This will in no way affect Devins minutes. I am confident that he'll be starting at the 1 next year with JET at the 2. 

Can we start the season already?
I'm gettin ancy.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This muddles things up for me. :frenchy: 

The Mavs resigned Terry because they couldn't lose that peddle on the left (clutch). I understand that. The problem, of course is a) Jet and Devin are small on D, and b) If you need to get defensive, either Devin or Jason sits. 

Since $50 million is lot to sit down, so that leaves Terry and Buck - with Devin riding the pine, again. :curse:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I like this trade.
> While we will miss DA leadership and spark off the bench, AJ will be more productive with his minutes and I won't have to cringe everytime DA takes a shot. *ugly* This will in no way affect Devins minutes. I am confident that he'll be starting at the 1 next year with JET at the 2.
> 
> Can we start the season already?
> I'm gettin ancy.


Terry and Harris starting? i thought the Mavericks are a defensive minded team now? AJ said that he wanted bigger guards to guard players like Wade and keep the pressure off of JHo so i doubt he will go small.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Screw that. JHo wants to be known for his defense, then he needs to step it up. We should be able to put Howard on the opposing teams top player (if the match up is good) and start Harris and Jet. We should have to 'protect' Josh by having Buckner on the floor. That significantly weakens our line up.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Screw that. JHo wants to be known for his defense, then he needs to step it up. We should be able to put Howard on the opposing teams top player (if the match up is good) and start Harris and Jet. We should have to 'protect' Josh by having Buckner on the floor. That significantly weakens our line up.


It's not just to protect, besides JHo isn't great on defense, he's decent at the most. Just wait and see, post again after the season start, i am pretty sure Harris is not going to start. and if he does then it's Nellie ball all over again, boring stuff.


----------



## mff4l (Dec 31, 2004)

Mavs trade with Pacers for point guard
Armstrong, Powell, Marshall sent to Indiana for Johnson



11:17 PM CDT on Sunday, July 23, 2006
By TIM MacMAHON / The Dallas Morning News


The Mavericks have agreed to a trade with the Indiana Pacers that would bring veteran point guard Anthony Johnson to Dallas. 

A source said the Mavericks would send free-agent point guard Darrell Armstrong, power forward Josh Powell and swingman Rawle Marshall to the Pacers. The deal can't be finalized until today after the NBA office opens. 

It will be the teams' second exchange this month. The Mavericks sent guard Marquis Daniels to the Pacers in exchange for forward Austin Croshere. 

Mavericks/NBA
SMS: Sports to your phone

Source: Avery, Cuban are OK

Mavs trade for point guard

Johnson bio, stats

Tell Us: Like the trade?

NBA Summer League sites

Mavericks roster

Transactions

More Mavericks
Johnson, 31, who primarily has been a reserve during his nine-year NBA career, fills the Mavericks' need for a third point guard behind Jason Terry and Devin Harris. Johnson should see significant playing time next season because of coach Avery Johnson's desire to often play two-point guard lineups. 

Anthony Johnson, who has two years remaining on his contract, gives the Mavericks a true point guard to complement the shoot-first styles of Terry and Harris. Johnson's 2.82 assists-per-turnover ratio last season ranked 14th in the league. 

Johnson averaged a career-high 9.2 points last season and started 53 games. He averaged 20.0 points, 5.2 assists and 5.0 rebounds in the Pacers' playoff series against Jason Kidd and the New Jersey Nets. 

The 6-3, 200-pound Johnson has a reputation for being a defensive-minded player. He has the strength to match up with big, physical guards. Such players are tough for Terry (6-2, 180) and Harris (6-3, 185) to handle. 

Questions about Harris' durability also made a proven third point guard a major off-season need for the Mavericks, who wooed Mike James before he signed with Minnesota. Harris missed 26 games last season. 

Johnson was suspended for five games for fighting with fans in a Nov. 19, 2004, brawl that started when teammate Ron Artest charged into the stands in a game against the Pistons. Johnson later pleaded no contest to a misdemeanor assault charge and was sentenced to a year of probation. 

Armstrong, who agreed to the sign-and-trade deal, was a bit player for the Mavericks after arriving via a trade with the New Orleans Hornets in December 2004. 

"Dallas is trying to move on and do other things," said Armstrong, 38, who signed a one-year deal and plans to enter coaching after next season. "I understand that. I'm older and they're trying to fill in other pieces. Would I love to be back [in Dallas]? Yeah, I would be. But things happen." 

Marshall and Powell are young, unproven players with contracts that will become guaranteed if they are still with the Pacers after next month. 

Marshall played 23 games for the Mavericks as a rookie last season. He spent much of the season playing for the NBA Development League's Fort Worth Flyers and was not on the playoff roster. 

Powell played in 37 games as a rookie last season, averaging 3.0 points and 2.2 rebounds. 

The Mavericks have two salary-cap slots left and two roster needs: a fifth swingman and a third power forward. They have a little less than $2 million remaining for the mid-level exception and the $1.75 million bi-annual exception. 

Harris staying on: Assistant coach Del Harris will continue as Avery Johnson's right-hand man for at least one more season. He confirmed Sunday that he has agreed to a one-year contract. 

Harris, 69, has been with the Mavericks since late in the 1999-2000 season. The team has a 355-157 record during that time. 

He has been affectionately known as "the professor" and has put in more than 30 seasons as a coach and an assistant in the NBA. He had been uncertain about his future since his three-year contract expired June 30. 

Staff Writer Eddie Sefko contributed to this report.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

We all know that there will be no Nellie ball under AJ. 
I'm just stating that having JET, Harris, JHo, and Dirk on the court is a better line up than having JET, Buck, JHo and Dirk. I agree that JHo is not a "great" defender, but he certianly has the talent to become one. JET thrives as a spot up shooter away from the ball and becomes less efective when he is having to bring it up and run the offense. The flow and speed of our offense dramatically changes with Devin running the point. I have no doubt that Buck will start his share of games jsut like Griff did, but we are not nearly as good without a true PG on the floor.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

TX_MAVFAN said:


> We all know that there will be no Nellie ball under AJ.
> I'm just stating that having JET, Harris, JHo, and Dirk on the court is a better line up than having JET, Buck, JHo and Dirk. I agree that JHo is not a "great" defender, but he certianly has the talent to become one. JET thrives as a spot up shooter away from the ball and becomes less efective when he is having to bring it up and run the offense. The flow and speed of our offense dramatically changes with Devin running the point. I have no doubt that Buck will start his share of games jsut like Griff did, but we are not nearly as good without a true PG on the floor.


"but we are not nearly as good without a true PG on the floor." You don't know that, we did great with Griff in the line up.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

At times we did do great with Griff on the court but can you honestly say that our offense didn't run much smoother and was much more effective with Devin at point?

I don't have #'s in front of me and I may be way off, but going off my memory, I remeber the O running wuite a bit better with Griff on the bench. IMO.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/072606dnspoblackman.22f6d2b.html

Pretty good read. The article seems to make it very clear that Jason Terry will be an SG next season.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/072606dnspoblackman.22f6d2b.html
> 
> Pretty good read. The article seems to make it very clear that Jason Terry will be an SG next season.


 :eek8: not too happy about this. BUT BAM i am happy again, "His reputation as one of the stickiest perimeter defenders is what drew the Mavericks to him, as well as his ability to distribute the basketball." :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If Terry starts
PG - Harris, Johnson, Terry
SG - Terry, Buckner, Stackhouse, Ager
SF - Howard, Stackhouse, George?? When is he signing
PF - Dirk, Croshere, Pops? Since he gets so much from the Mavericks fans
C - Diop, Dampier, Menga


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

t1no said:


> If Terry starts
> PG - Harris, Johnson, Terry
> SG - Terry, Buckner, Stackhouse, Ager
> SF - Howard, Stackhouse, George?? When is he signing
> ...


I think we're all one step ahead of ourselves, George has been OFFERED a contract, nothing's a done deal. I'm guilty of it too, all of us are.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Here's a pretty good article. I didn't know DA ran practices and film sessions and the like. Apparently Quisy was the one with the idea to go for DA.

A voice of experience lands in Indy
New Pacer Armstrong brings veteran leadership to young team
By Mark Montieth
[email protected]
July 27, 2006

He ran three players-only film sessions last season. He ran practices, too, and he'd occasionally step in and lecture during timeouts.

Sure, Darrell Armstrong comes to the Indiana Pacers as a player, a 38-year-old point guard who believes he still can contribute. But he'll be an untitled assistant coach as well, bringing proven leadership to a team that's thirsting for direction.

"I see a team that's looking for some help," Armstrong said during an informal media gathering Wednesday at Conseco Fieldhouse.

"You have to understand, losing Reggie Miller was big for this team. His presence, on and off the floor, was big for this team. I think (team president Larry Bird) sees the same qualities that Reggie had."

Armstrong faces the challenge of assuming Miller-like leadership as a newcomer, but he's willing to lead by example first. He'll also have allies in the locker room in former Dallas teammate Marquis Daniels and, perhaps, Josh Powell and Rawle Marshall.

Powell and Marshall were included in the trade with Dallas that brought Armstrong to the Pacers for Anthony Johnson. Their status is uncertain, but Daniels will be a key player and an unabashed advocate.

Daniels recruited Armstrong over the past couple of weeks when Armstrong was considering free agent offers -- Washington was the Pacers' primary competition -- and looks forward to rejoining him.

"He shows great leadership," Daniels said in a telephone interview Wednesday. "He's committed. He brings effort every day, and when the young guys see the old guys doing that, it makes a difference."

Armstrong plans to play one more season and then turn to coaching, but he got a head start last season with the Mavericks. He recalled an overtime loss in New York on Jan. 11, after which Dallas coach Avery Johnson approached him on the flight home and told him to run the film session the next day without the coaches.

Armstrong did, and the Mavericks promptly went on a 13-game winning streak. He ran another film session after the first 11 wins of that streak, before Dallas played the Los Angeles Lakers. Kobe Bryant had dropped 62 points in three quarters on the Mavericks the previous time they met. Armstrong encouraged more physical play, Bryant managed just 24 points on 5-of-22 shooting, and the Mavericks continued their streak.

"It was fun that Avery depended on me to get through to those guys," Armstrong said.

Armstrong hopes to continue a similar role with the Pacers, but he's quick to remind that he sees himself as a player first. He played in 62 games with the Mavericks last season, more than he anticipated, for an average of 10 minutes per game. His stats were modest -- 2.1 points on 34 percent shooting, 1.4 assists -- but he offers intangibles beyond the box score, both in practices and games.

He tsk-tsked the question of how much he'll play next season.

"I can play all 82," he said. "If I can still pick up full court at 38 . . . that's been my job for the last 12 years. It's easy. It's like you writing notes. It's easy."

With Austin Croshere and Johnson traded to Dallas and Scot Pollard in limbo as a free agent, Armstrong stands apart on a Pacers' roster that remains a work in progress. Their second-oldest player at the moment is Jeff Foster, who turned 29 in January.

Unabashed, Armstrong looks forward to setting an example.

"I just try to play the game like old-school," he said. "I don't wear sweatbands, I don't wear headbands. I just put on my hard hat and go out there and play. I respect the way the older guys played the game in the past and that's what I try to do, just play the game the way it's supposed to be played. Hopefully everybody will follow."


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'm gonna miss D.A.

You think he'll return as a coach?


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Though I wasn't a fan of his playing, I hoped we'd re-sign him so we'd have first dibs on him as a coach. Not sure he'll want to return to the team that traded him away. Never quite understood why Avery did it.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

DA doesn't impress me (as a leader) nearly as much as Avery. Of course, I remember Avery for so many years with the Spurs, but not as much DA.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I like the addition as it makes Dallas a better team but who is the odd one out of the rotation? I don't know if Anthony Johnson will be able to accept his role as a 3rd string point guard.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Jason Jet Terry said:


> I like the addition as it makes Dallas a better team but who is the odd one out of the rotation? I don't know if Anthony Johnson will be able to accept his role as a 3rd string point guard.


I imagine the JET will move to shooting guard.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

StackAttack said:


> I imagine the JET will move to shooting guard.


Well than Buckner will be taken out of the rotation. Stackhouse is the backup 2 and 3 I assume.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Buck would be backup 2. Stack would probably be backup 3 given our current situation (assuming George doesn't sign). I'm kind of starting to hope George doesn't sign...the Mavs will be TOO deep next season if he does, and I fear Stack will be the odd man out.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Buck would be backup 2. Stack would probably be backup 3 given our current situation (assuming George doesn't sign). I'm kind of starting to hope George doesn't sign...the Mavs will be TOO deep next season if he does, and I fear Stack will be the odd man out.


Stack is one of the few players i like in the Mavericks but i don't want him to average more then 20 mins because i want him to come out there and suprise people.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

StackAttack said:


> Buck would be backup 2. Stack would probably be backup 3 given our current situation (assuming George doesn't sign). I'm kind of starting to hope George doesn't sign...the Mavs will be TOO deep next season if he does, and I fear Stack will be the odd man out.


Stack wouldn't be too small as a backup 3?

I know he put Shaq flat on his back, but, if he does that consistently, he'll only get to play 41 games of the season (the other half of the games would be suspension...).


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

I guess the problem with Dallas, if you call it that, is having too many shooting guards. Terry (if you count him as that), Buckner, Stackhouse, and Ager. Really one of them should be traded for a backup small forward. Stackhouse is undersized at SF but probably would be the one playing there.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Well terry can play the 1 and 2, he can be that pointguard and then he can be that shooting guard because he's a good shooter. So, that's a question mark. ager's a tossup, we'll see what he can do, I really can't say much about ager because i didn't really notice him when i watched NCAA basketball.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah Dallas is not a good team to be put on if you want to develop your game. They want a championship now so I don't know if they want to put that in the hands of Ager who is a rookie and will make mistakes. I think Avery might choose Anthony Johnson over Harris at times if he senses Harris isn't play well or playing scared.


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

Yep. We're too deep. I'm worried about Devin's development.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

If Devin plays scared, or with hesitancy at all, I'll be leaning toward the bust label. The kids got speed to burn, but if the rabbit ain't got heart, he's dead meat.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> If Devin plays scared, or with hesitancy at all, I'll be leaning toward the bust label. The kids got speed to burn, but if the rabbit ain't got heart, he's dead meat.


 It's to early to declare him a bust, especially considering the team he's on. Jermaine O'neal anyone?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Jermaine O'neal anyone?


Both baby-faces.

Why couldn't I have seen that? :biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> If Devin plays scared, or with hesitancy at all, I'll be leaning toward the bust label. The kids got speed to burn, but if the rabbit ain't got heart, he's dead meat.


hahaha agreed.


----------



## Jason Jet Terry (Jul 28, 2006)

Yeah unfortunately he played scared for most of the playoffs with the exception of being game 2 and game 3 against San Antonio.


----------

